# Long term rental penalty cost?



## uliveonce (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, Im looking at a long term rental in Estepona quite soon and understand that the minimum term is a year. Does anyone know what the penalty fee would be if I wanted to move out after a few months?
Is it worked out on how long is left, or a monthly fee, or just a deposit?

Thanks


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

It will de whatever is written into your rental contract. We paid 2 months rent as a security deposit and if I wasn't going to lose the lot, I'd be out of here so be careful!
It's difficult to know if you have found the right place and sadly, we haven't.
Our contract was for 11 months and expires in August......................roll on summer!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

uliveonce said:


> Hi, Im looking at a long term rental in Estepona quite soon and understand that the minimum term is a year. Does anyone know what the penalty fee would be if I wanted to move out after a few months?
> Is it worked out on how long is left, or a monthly fee, or just a deposit?
> 
> Thanks


I think what you should expect depends on your reason for wishing to break what is presumably a legally-binding rental contract.
I have a friend who rents a property in Casares. She charges a lower rent for a standard long-term eleven month contract than she would for a short-term summer or winter let of three months.
Last year she had an English couple who signed a long-term contract commencing in June. They left at the end of August.
She pursued them in court and was eventually reimbursed. Quite right too. They had tried to cheat her.
So it really depends on why you wish to break a contract you freely entered into.
If there are genuine reasons, it's obviously different from someone who deliberately misleads.
I've been a landlord and am now a tenant so I can see both sides. From the landlord's point of view, you have lost several months of expected and perhaps necessary income. You may incur extra expense in advertising, there may be small or larger repairs needed to your property.
From the tenant's point of view, unforeseen circumstances may compel you to break your side of the deal: illness, family problems, job loss...
So it depends entirely on the circumstances of each case and the willingness of the two parties to the contract to be reasonable.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> It will de whatever is written into your rental contract. We paid 2 months rent as a security deposit and if I wasn't going to lose the lot, I'd be out of here so be careful!
> It's difficult to know if you have found the right place and sadly, we haven't.
> Our contract was for 11 months and expires in August......................roll on summer!




What was wrong?


----------



## uliveonce (Jan 28, 2012)

Monkey Hangers said:


> It will de whatever is written into your rental contract. We paid 2 months rent as a security deposit and if I wasn't going to lose the lot, I'd be out of here so be careful!
> It's difficult to know if you have found the right place and sadly, we haven't.
> Our contract was for 11 months and expires in August......................roll on summer!


Thanks for the quick reply. Sorry to hear that your not happy with your property, is it the actual place or area?

I will be coming out soon to stay for a few weeks, and hopefully decide on an area to live. But as you say, im a bit worried that after a few months, I will find reasons to leave. Im not fussed if its a minimal fee, like a months rent or something, but would hate to get tied into something I couldnt get out of.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

We still have an ongoing drain smell problem. We moved out before Christmas for work to be done, lo and behold, as soon as we get company and the upstairs bathroom is used, the smell returns. We will be getting regular visitors, it's part of why we moved here, so not happy about that. Our house is North facing, so we are freezing. 58 degrees in the lounge this morning. My husband made a depressing statement when we were getting up. "Pity this is the warmest we'll be all day until we get back in tonight". We have a portable gas heater, use the electric wall heaters and have a free standing electric heater. We have rugs on the floors. We are wrapped up in fleecy clothes and are still too cold! We came here from Florida and rarely used our a/c, house was generally around 82 degrees with carpets! Our neighbours on the sunny side have an extra 10 degrees on us.
Yes, El Algar is not for us either, it's too quiet. Think everywhere is? Not like here, honestly. I've said it before, more life in a tramps vest!
So we are doing little trips out to make sure the next move is a more successful one. Probably 'across the border' into Alicante.
However, not prepared to lose 2 months rent so we'll just have to tough it out in our PJs and bedsocks! Sound depressed? Yeah, I guess I am!


----------



## uliveonce (Jan 28, 2012)

I understand your frustrations, totally. Especially coming from Florida, one of my fav parts of the world. Hopefully it will start warming up there soon and you will have a lovely long summer to look forward too. Im in Kent, UK at the moment, looking out of my window at 4 inches of snow! But I do admit that im next to my warm radiator, under the window!

I personaly cant wait to get out to Spain and start looking around, and I really appreciate all the advice and comments I get on here, like your one regarding the direction the rooms face. I didnt think of that at all!

i really hope summer starts early out there for your sake, as im sure it will make a big difference. But you have to weigh up the cost of 2 months rent against another 10 months of unhappiness. Is 2 months rent that much?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We are at a height of 650 metres, I have just checked the inside temperature it is 62ºF, we do not have heating, don't need it. I am not cold just wearing a short sleeved polo shirt. We are on the same latitude as Florida and still part of Spain, perhaps you should move here and live on the coast where it is even warmer.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We still have an ongoing drain smell problem. We moved out before Christmas for work to be done, lo and behold, as soon as we get company and the upstairs bathroom is used, the smell returns. We will be getting regular visitors, it's part of why we moved here, so not happy about that. Our house is North facing, so we are freezing. 58 degrees in the lounge this morning. My husband made a depressing statement when we were getting up. "Pity this is the warmest we'll be all day until we get back in tonight". We have a portable gas heater, use the electric wall heaters and have a free standing electric heater. We have rugs on the floors. We are wrapped up in fleecy clothes and are still too cold! We came here from Florida and rarely used our a/c, house was generally around 82 degrees with carpets! Our neighbours on the sunny side have an extra 10 degrees on us.
> Yes, El Algar is not for us either, it's too quiet. Think everywhere is? Not like here, honestly. I've said it before, more life in a tramps vest!
> So we are doing little trips out to make sure the next move is a more successful one. Probably 'across the border' into Alicante.
> However, not prepared to lose 2 months rent so we'll just have to tough it out in our PJs and bedsocks! Sound depressed? Yeah, I guess I am!


Poor you! You sound so miserable 

It has been extremely cold the last few days, and yes, a north facing property will be substantially colder in the winter months (big advantage in the summer though!). I was very surprised at how cold it felt during the winter months, and it's no surprise that the newly opened Primark in Malaga was mobbed with spaniards buying fleecy tops/pjs/blankets by the basketful before Christmas. This is our third winter here and we have now moved to a neat townhouse which is much better for warmth in the winter. Plus I layer up on fleeces and make extensive use of my hot water bottle. I also get out for regular walks with the dog to get my circulation going... Roll on summer!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

I think once it warms up, I'll be a lot happier, so the cold won't be such an issue then. (SAD sufferer  ) so although we have 6 months to go, hopefully only 2 months max of cold! Two months rent, yeah €1150, not to be sniffed at.
It started to get cold in November and I'm told may warm up in April, so 5 months of cold is not quite what I expected. My mam is 82 and can't visit as it's too cold for her, she's better off in the UK in the snow with her heating on! There are some homes out there with central heating and I'm going to get me one!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We are at a height of 650 metres, I have just checked the inside temperature it is 62ºF, we do not have heating, don't need it. I am not cold just wearing a short sleeved polo shirt. We are on the same latitude as Florida and still part of Spain, perhaps you should move here and live on the coast where it is even warmer.


The thought has crossed my mind, honestly! We originally picked mainland Spain so we could drive here and not put our dog through the ordeal of another flight, she already did Florida to UK and I was a blubbering wreck! Then due to circumstances, we ended up flying her here anyway. 
I have 6 months to research and get it right next time


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Monkey Hangers said:


> I think once it warms up, I'll be a lot happier, so the cold won't be such an issue then. (SAD sufferer  ) so although we have 6 months to go, hopefully only 2 months max of cold! Two months rent, yeah €1150, not to be sniffed at.
> It started to get cold in November and I'm told may warm up in April, so 5 months of cold is not quite what I expected. My mam is 82 and can't visit as it's too cold for her, she's better off in the UK in the snow with her heating on! There are some homes out there with central heating and I'm going to get me one!


I'm afraid I'm too tight to consider paying for central heating! We used to have oil filled radiators plugged in at our last house, but electricity is so expensive that I've got rid of them... We have a fire in the evening, but only weekends as during the week we take to our beds nice and early (have to get up to get the kids to school at 7am). At least this winter has been dry - in fact, I'd say it's been a really good winter so far compared to the last two which were a constant deluge of rain! Hang in there, before very long you'll be on here complaining of the heat


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

lynn said:


> I'm afraid I'm too tight to consider paying for central heating! We used to have oil filled radiators plugged in at our last house, but electricity is so expensive that I've got rid of them... We have a fire in the evening, but only weekends as during the week we take to our beds nice and early (have to get up to get the kids to school at 7am). At least this winter has been dry - in fact, I'd say it's been a really good winter so far compared to the last two which were a constant deluge of rain! Hang in there, before very long you'll be on here complaining of the heat


Thanks Lynn, yes, I guess there hasn't been much rain, which is something, as it comes under the front door when it does rain 
Do you have a real open fire then? That would be lovely.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Monkey Hangers said:


> The thought has crossed my mind, honestly! We originally picked mainland Spain so we could drive here and not put our dog through the ordeal of another flight, she already did Florida to UK and I was a blubbering wreck! Then due to circumstances, we ended up flying her here anyway.
> I have 6 months to research and get it right next time


My friend had a house here on this small island, he did the winters here and summers in Scotland, he drove here, yes drove. Started in Scotland to Cadiz, then took a ferry to the Canary islands with his dog and cats, 18 hours. and then another ferry 2 hours to here.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Thanks Lynn, yes, I guess there hasn't been much rain, which is something, as it comes under the front door when it does rain
> Do you have a real open fire then? That would be lovely.


Yes, most houses round here seem to have real fires... even better are the woodburners as they give out more efficient heat. 

Your home sounds a bit of a nightmare tbh.... We all seem to make the same errors when we first arrive here - we went for the big detached villa with pool and gardens thinking we needed the space for visitors and after a year we realized looking after a pool is a pain when you only use it for a few months of the year, you'd rather the visitors would stay in their own holiday home and the big rooms are hard to warm up in the winter. Plus ours had a room that flooded every time it rained (would have been no problem this winter!). Now we have a neat townhouse much more suited to our needs and we are saving a fortune on rent and bills and don't have the headache of looking after the pool. Lessons were well and truly learnt.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

lynn said:


> Yes, most houses round here seem to have real fires... even better are the woodburners as they give out more efficient heat.
> 
> Your home sounds a bit of a nightmare tbh.... We all seem to make the same errors when we first arrive here - we went for the big detached villa with pool and gardens thinking we needed the space for visitors and after a year we realized looking after a pool is a pain when you only use it for a few months of the year, you'd rather the visitors would stay in their own holiday home and the big rooms are hard to warm up in the winter. Plus ours had a room that flooded every time it rained (would have been no problem this winter!). Now we have a neat townhouse much more suited to our needs and we are saving a fortune on rent and bills and don't have the headache of looking after the pool. Lessons were well and truly learnt.



Yes we had a pool for guests to use in Florida, we went in it maybe 5 times!! All the expense, even heating it for guests, made us switch homes pretty sharpish when that rental agreement expired. You are making me think though, I was insisting on detached houses in my search, thinking it would be too noisy in a townhouse. Whenever I've stayed on vacation, we always seem to get the 6am furniture movers........Do you have an older property with thicker walls than these eggboxes they are building now?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Yes we had a pool for guests to use in Florida, we went in it maybe 5 times!! All the expense, even heating it for guests, made us switch homes pretty sharpish when that rental agreement expired. You are making me think though, I was insisting on detached houses in my search, thinking it would be too noisy in a townhouse. Whenever I've stayed on vacation, we always seem to get the 6am furniture movers........Do you have an older property with thicker walls than these eggboxes they are building now?


No, our property is five or six years old. The design is very good because they are actually semi-detached, and the other side has a terrace on to next doors terrace... We've are fortunate that the other half of our semi is unoccupied (bank repossession) so there is no noise from there. To be honest, I enjoy being in a community rather than isolated in a detached property in it's own grounds! Lots of neighbours to get to know and chat too :clap2:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you thought of moving to one of the Canary Islands? Gran Canaria is beautiful with year round warmth on the southern coast.

Its around 20c just now.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Have you thought of moving to one of the Canary Islands? Gran Canaria is beautiful with year round warmth on the southern coast.
> 
> Its around 20c just now.


Yes I have. As I said to Hepa, we chose mainland Spain so we could drive with the doggy, then we ended up flying anyway! I will be doing some serious research, 20 c sounds heavenly!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have lived in a townhouse ( two months) an apartment (five months) and now our detached house with pool, on a 'normal' residential street on the edge of a small coastal village. I simply could not adjust to living in what to me was a holiday village...The first two places we lived in were urbs. or communities or whatever you call them and were empty in winter but noisy as the warmer weather approached. Noisy at all hours of the day and night and you never knew who your neighbours were.
The agent refused to do necessary repairs so we decided to move out after five months of our eleven-month contract on the piso as the landlord's agent had not observed its terms. We had paid two months deposit of 1800 euros and we simply stopped paying rent for two months. By that time, having been threatened and our vehicle damaged,I really didn't care, I was of a mind to move in a herd of goats when we moved out -I didn't, it would have been cruel to the goats. Nothing happened from a legal point of view, just a smashed LR window.
I enjoy the privacy of our pool and I don't have to upset other bathers by appearing semi-naked, no longer a pretty sight, alas. We have a very large garden as we have a very large dog.
Yes, the house is cold in winter so we don't have dinner parties or have people round after dark- we heat one room only. But in summer we don't need aircon so that balances things out. Besides, it's not that cold. My study where I'm sitting now is unheated and I'm no way feeling a chill.
It all comes down to luck and preference. If we'd found a smaller, more settled urb. with a majority of Spanish long-term residents we may have been happier, although I don't think apartment living would really suit us as we lived in a detached house in Prague and the UK. But when we get older and decrepit I guess a townhouse in a quiet residential area, not an urb., would be ideal.
So...to get back to the OP's question: as I said, it depends. Why not get a three month contract renewable?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We have lived in a townhouse ( two months) an apartment (five months) and now our detached house with pool, on a 'normal' residential street on the edge of a small coastal village. I simply could not adjust to living in what to me was a holiday village...The first two places we lived in were urbs. or communities or whatever you call them and were empty in winter but noisy as the warmer weather approached. Noisy at all hours of the day and night and you never knew who your neighbours were.
> The agent refused to do necessary repairs so we decided to move out after five months of our eleven-month contract on the piso as the landlord's agent had not observed its terms. We had paid two months deposit of 1800 euros and we simply stopped paying rent for two months. By that time, having been threatened and our vehicle damaged,I really didn't care, I was of a mind to move in a herd of goats when we moved out -I didn't, it would have been cruel to the goats. Nothing happened from a legal point of view, just a smashed LR window.
> I enjoy the privacy of our pool and I don't have to upset other bathers by appearing semi-naked, no longer a pretty sight, alas. We have a very large garden as we have a very large dog.
> Yes, the house is cold in winter so we don't have dinner parties or have people round after dark- we heat one room only. But in summer we don't need aircon so that balances things out. Besides, it's not that cold. My study where I'm sitting now is unheated and I'm no way feeling a chill.
> ...


Thanks for that, yes it does seem to be down to luck. We are hoping for an urb with a good mix of residents, be it Brits, German, Dutch, Spanish, whatever. One of our homes in Florida was on a short term rental community and it was a nightmare, all the things you described, so we will be wary of that. Our lounge is open to the kitchen and we have put curtains on the stairs to try and retain some heat, but right now, I have fleecy tracksuit bottoms on, socks, trainers, two layers on top and we have the dreaded gas heater on full blast. My feet are like blocks of ice! I guess Florida has spoiled me and thinned my blood. The shorter the contract we can get, the better I guess. Three months should be long enough to get a 'feel' for a place.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Hepa said:


> My friend had a house here on this small island, he did the winters here and summers in Scotland, he drove here, yes drove. Started in Scotland to Cadiz, then took a ferry to the Canary islands with his dog and cats, 18 hours. and then another ferry 2 hours to here.


I have checked out the ferry routes 
Accomodation is a little more expensive isn't it, on the islands? Supply and demand and all that. (Renting)


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Is there a cooling off period after signing a rental contract? 

When considering renting a property are you expected to check that everything works (boiler, A/C , chimney flue etc) before you sign. If not and you have to get a contract set up with the utility companies before you can do the checks what happens if you find that something doesn't work. I realise you can get the agent/owner to fix it but what if it's something major such as the only form of heating in cold weather and will take a while to fix. Do you have any get out if you want find somewhere else?

Jill (Steve's OH)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevesainty said:


> Is there a cooling off period after signing a rental contract?
> 
> When considering renting a property are you expected to check that everything works (boiler, A/C , chimney flue etc) before you sign. If not and you have to get a contract set up with the utility companies before you can do the checks what happens if you find that something doesn't work. I realise you can get the agent/owner to fix it but what if it's something major such as the only form of heating in cold weather and will take a while to fix. Do you have any get out if you want find somewhere else?
> 
> Jill (Steve's OH)


Having been both landlord and tenant I can say I have never heard of a 'cooling off 'period for a rental contract. Hire purchase contracts in the UK, perhaps, but a rental contract???
Think about it from a tenant's viewpoint: if the letting were unfurnished, would you really bear the costs of moving in your furniture for such a short period?
Even if you are renting furnished, presumably you have books, clothes, some items of crockery etc.....
From a landlord's point of view : a definite no-no. What would you charge? What if the tenant was unsuitable and refused to move out?
There is no need for a cooling off period if both landlord and tenant agree a contract and check over all its provisions, with an inventory if required, prior to signing.
A properly-drawn up rental contract should contain clauses which stipulate what should be done in cases where urgent repairs are needed.
If you have such a contract and you cannot come to a speedy arrangement with your landlord: you have the option of moving out after a reasonable period of time or having the repair done yourself and deducting from rent due. But I would consult a lawyer or CAB equivalent first.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Having been both landlord and tenant I can say I have never heard of a 'cooling off 'period for a rental contract. Hire purchase contracts in the UK, perhaps, but a rental contract???
> Think about it from a tenant's viewpoint: if the letting were unfurnished, would you really bear the costs of moving in your furniture for such a short period?
> Even if you are renting furnished, presumably you have books, clothes, some items of crockery etc.....
> From a landlord's point of view : a definite no-no. What would you charge? What if the tenant was unsuitable and refused to move out?
> ...


Thanks Mary.

That's one more thing to add to the list of "must have's" in the contract. 

Jill


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Monkey Hangers said:


> I have checked out the ferry routes
> Accomodation is a little more expensive isn't it, on the islands? Supply and demand and all that. (Renting)


A two bed apartment here is €400 monthly, however if you rent in a tourist area it is a lot dearer. The cost of living here is somewhat cheaper our I.G.C. (VAT) is only 5%, this is because we are a zone of special exemption, diesel is still under €1 a litre.

I have just been for a walk on the northern coast, it was cloudy and windy, but still in shirtsleeves with a body warmer. Last week in the same location people were sunbathing and swimming in the sea, we are having a bit of a cold spell at the moment, which is unusual!

Photos on the below link


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

:ranger:


lynn said:


> Yes, most houses round here seem to have real fires... even better are the woodburners as they give out more efficient heat.
> 
> Your home sounds a bit of a nightmare tbh.... We all seem to make the same errors when we first arrive here - we went for the big detached villa with pool and gardens thinking we needed the space for visitors and after a year we realized looking after a pool is a pain when you only use it for a few months of the year, you'd rather the visitors would stay in their own holiday home and the big rooms are hard to warm up in the winter. Plus ours had a room that flooded every time it rained (would have been no problem this winter!). Now we have a neat townhouse much more suited to our needs and we are saving a fortune on rent and bills and don't have the headache of looking after the pool. Lessons were well and truly learnt.



intresting to your read your thoughts lynn. do you live on a urbanisation actually in mijas or in the surrounding area. We fell in love with mijas on a previous visit.and we will be back in march to have a look around the west coast as we had been concentrating on the nerja area but as with other places we have looked at there doesnt serm to be much property available other than urbanisations

as you said everyone seems to have the dream of a villa and abit of land but from the research ive done its not that practical as there seems to be very few properties unless you have a massive budget that are villas and are near a good road and close to town etc. alot look lovely then you see they are in the middle of no where with a three mile dirt track etc


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Lucie123 said:


> :ranger:
> 
> 
> intresting to your read your thoughts lynn. do you live on a urbanisation actually in mijas or in the surrounding area. We fell in love with mijas on a previous visit.and we will be back in march to have a look around the west coast as we had been concentrating on the nerja area but as with other places we have looked at there doesnt serm to be much property available other than urbanisations
> ...


We live on an urbanisation between Mijas Pueblo and Benalmadena, a little way up the mountain. We have very specific requirements as we have a daily commute to Torremolinos for the kids schools, and we are able to share this with a neighbour (a friend of my daughter). We also have a dog we like to be able to take for walks and let off the lead in the countryside behind our urbanisation. My OH likes to take his bike out and go up the mountain too... so it took us some time to really find the 'right' accommodation for us. I think when the children have left school our requirements may change, but when you're renting, you have a good deal of flexibility in where you choose to live.


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks. we are going to have a look around benalmadena aswell when we are over and la cala .not sure about the two alhaurins but we may take a look there aswell


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucie123 said:


> :ranger:
> 
> 
> intresting to your read your thoughts lynn. do you live on a urbanisation actually in mijas or in the surrounding area. We fell in love with mijas on a previous visit.and we will be back in march to have a look around the west coast as we had been concentrating on the nerja area but as with other places we have looked at there doesnt serm to be much property available other than urbanisations
> ...


Well, we have a villa on the edge of a village close to the A7 and beach and with the services of a gardener pay what I consider a reasonable rent. 
It all depends on your budget and what you call reasonable. 
But you are right, many places that are under 1000 euros are indeed stuck in the middle of nowhere and in winter that can be a BIG problem.


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah sorry interms of cost i was thinking more about buying then renting.


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

I lived in La Cala de Mijas and loved it as it suited my needs. I don't drive abroad so wanted somewhere with good transport links. It retains it's Spanish feel but has a good mix of nationallies. There is everything from apartments, town houses to Villas. A tip if you are renting go through Spanish agencies as they are cheaper. I would avoid the large golf urbs up the mountains as they are mostly deserted. La Noria golf is a good small area as it's on the flat and 5 minutes walk from beach. 

I am returning to Spain shortly and was looking around other areas, right up to Alicante but think it might be back to La Cala. Karen


----------



## Claus (Apr 20, 2010)

uliveonce said:


> Hi, Im looking at a long term rental in Estepona quite soon and understand that the minimum term is a year. Does anyone know what the penalty fee would be if I wanted to move out after a few months?
> Is it worked out on how long is left, or a monthly fee, or just a deposit?
> 
> Thanks


Why don't you just rent short term in the first place? On sites like Spain-holiday I am sure there are people who would be interested in renting to you for a period of 1-3 months, depending on the time of year.

/Claus


----------



## bmiffa (Oct 30, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> We still have an ongoing drain smell problem. We moved out before Christmas for work to be done, lo and behold, as soon as we get company and the upstairs bathroom is used, the smell returns. We will be getting regular visitors, it's part of why we moved here, so not happy about that. Our house is North facing, so we are freezing. 58 degrees in the lounge this morning. My husband made a depressing statement when we were getting up. "Pity this is the warmest we'll be all day until we get back in tonight". We have a portable gas heater, use the electric wall heaters and have a free standing electric heater. We have rugs on the floors. We are wrapped up in fleecy clothes and are still too cold! We came here from Florida and rarely used our a/c, house was generally around 82 degrees with carpets! Our neighbours on the sunny side have an extra 10 degrees on us.
> Yes, El Algar is not for us either, it's too quiet. Think everywhere is? Not like here, honestly. I've said it before, more life in a tramps vest!
> So we are doing little trips out to make sure the next move is a more successful one. Probably 'across the border' into Alicante.
> However, not prepared to lose 2 months rent so we'll just have to tough it out in our PJs and bedsocks! Sound depressed? Yeah, I guess I am!


Don't know if this will help,but we had drain smells for ages,it turned out to be a very simple fix,,,,Toilets in Spain do not have pan connectors,they rely on the gap between the toilet base and the floor being well sealed with silicone,even a slight gap in the seal will cause smells


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

bmiffa said:


> Don't know if this will help,but we had drain smells for ages,it turned out to be a very simple fix,,,,Toilets in Spain do not have pan connectors,they rely on the gap between the toilet base and the floor being well sealed with silicone,even a slight gap in the seal will cause smells


Thanks for that, we actually have had the toilet removed, new drains put in underneath and resealed. (Actually resealed twice). The problem we are pretty sure is in the pipework servicing the upstairs bathroom, don't think the builder found the 'box' type drain that collects from there. We only use downstairs when we are here alone, it's just when we have company we get the smells for weeks after. 
I see you are in Villamartin? It's on our 'look' list for our next move in August. Do you recommend any particular part? Walking distance to a pub is a must!


----------



## bmiffa (Oct 30, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Thanks for that, we actually have had the toilet removed, new drains put in underneath and resealed. (Actually resealed twice). The problem we are pretty sure is in the pipework servicing the upstairs bathroom, don't think the builder found the 'box' type drain that collects from there. We only use downstairs when we are here alone, it's just when we have company we get the smells for weeks after.
> I see you are in Villamartin? It's on our 'look' list for our next move in August. Do you recommend any particular part? Walking distance to a pub is a must!


Anywhere around the vm area is within reach of pubs,, restaurants etc. Good selection of restaurants in vm plaza not over priced .If you have a car ,coast is about 5 mins away good beaches


----------



## drfranny (Jul 27, 2011)

uliveonce said:


> Hi, Im looking at a long term rental in Estepona quite soon and understand that the minimum term is a year. Does anyone know what the penalty fee would be if I wanted to move out after a few months?
> Is it worked out on how long is left, or a monthly fee, or just a deposit?
> 
> Thanks


Just a few lines about this - a great deal of companies offer six months rental as well as 11/12 months now so it may be worth shopping around before you get too freaked out. There are so many properties out there to rent now so you may be able to negotiate a sensible get out plan before you sign anything - but remember to ensure it is written in the contract - and it is worth paying a few quid to get it translated if you aren't too sure of the Spanish!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

drfranny said:


> Just a few lines about this - a great deal of companies offer six months rental as well as 11/12 months now so it may be worth shopping around before you get too freaked out. There are so many properties out there to rent now so you may be able to negotiate a sensible get out plan before you sign anything - but remember to ensure it is written in the contract - and it is worth paying a few quid to get it translated if you aren't too sure of the Spanish!


As far as I understand (and from a landlord's perspective), ALL contracts must stipulate notice periods for both parties.

The normal (and I think legal) is that both parties must be able to give notice of 1 month. So, even if the contract is for 12 months, the tenant can still leave (say) after 4 months.

We tried stipulating 2 months notice but no one ever kept to it - try suing someone for this and everyone will just laugh.


----------



## kazzerlodge (Oct 2, 2010)

*almoradi*

I we moved to Almoradi 3 months ago, and it is lovely here, its a spainish town with a few expats! we have rented a house on a 11 month contract but we can give 30 days notice after 6 months! I think most of them are like that now....

Almoradi is in the Alicante province, check it out im sure you would like it!

Double check your contract!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Contracts vary. We've probably had all the different permutations of 11 month contracts. The last one we had didnt have any notice period for either side and we still got "bullied" into leaving before it ran out. 

Jo xxx


----------



## wakker174 (Sep 19, 2011)

We came over in Jan, and had no problem in renting for short term, We are only renting for 4 months (until end June) , They are about , this was thought an agent, no fee's


----------



## Pablo de Ronda (Dec 19, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Yes, El Algar is not for us either, it's too quiet. Think everywhere is? Not like here, honestly. I've said it before, more life in a tramps vest!
> So we are doing little trips out to make sure the next move is a more successful one. Probably 'across the border' into Alicante.


Why not check out inland Andalucíá. Plenty going on if you want it, or not if you don't. 
We live just outside Ronda (Málaga province) and have the best of both those worlds.
As for the cold, it's been an exceptionally cold winter this year (compared to the 3 previous wet ones!) but we're warm enough in the house. We use our central heating sparingly and in the evenings we have a log fire. Outside it's delightfully warm in the sun from midday onwards - I was sunbathing yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Pablo de Ronda said:


> Why not check out inland Andalucíá. Plenty going on if you want it, or not if you don't.
> We live just outside Ronda (Málaga province) and have the best of both those worlds.
> As for the cold, it's been an exceptionally cold winter this year (compared to the 3 previous wet ones!) but we're warm enough in the house. We use our central heating sparingly and in the evenings we have a log fire. Outside it's delightfully warm in the sun from midday onwards - I was sunbathing yesterday afternoon.


It was on our list to visit CDS when we did our reccie and we ran out of time. We were looking at Nerja area on the internet, but hey, we're just going to travel about until we finally settle somewhere! Six months here, six months there.....


----------



## Pablo de Ronda (Dec 19, 2011)

Monkey Hangers said:


> It was on our list to visit CDS when we did our reccie and we ran out of time. We were looking at Nerja area on the internet, but hey, we're just going to travel about until we finally settle somewhere! Six months here, six months there.....


That's the best idea. Good luck!


----------

